# Smoked out blue



## Assiee (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello Cutiess!

Let me know what you'll think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Love,
Assiee
















*Face;*
Revlon colorstay; Buff
Must loose powder; 01
Contour/blush pallet

*Eyes;*
Mac paintpot; Soft Ochre
2True; Shade nr.13
Miss Helen eyegloss; Black
P2; Matte Black
Mac eyeshadow; Gesso
Maybeline mascara; Black
Bourjois Kohl; Black
Essence eyebrowkit

*Lips;*
Mac paintpot; Soft Ochre
Miss Helen Clear Lipgloss
..

Please enjoy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Smoked out blue + Tut*

wow thats so intense, i love it.


----------



## JennXOXO (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Smoked out blue + Tut*

Awesome look!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Smoked out blue + Tut*

this is such a dramatic look. I love it! Thanks for the tut


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Smoked out blue + Tut*

That is gorgeous.


----------



## n_c (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Smoked out blue + Tut*

I love it too, excellent work


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Smoked out blue + Tut*

that looks hot, great job


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Smoked out blue + Tut*

Beautiful as always!!! Love the eyes!!


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Smoked out blue + Tut*

That is seriously gorgeous.


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Smoked out blue + Tut*

Beautiful!


----------



## MissResha (Jul 31, 2009)

that is so gorgeous, i just said WOW out loud. love it!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 31, 2009)

Great look very intense!!


----------



## ellesk (Aug 2, 2009)

This is amazing! Your eyes look so intense, and your skin is flawless! You have such an interesting eye color - it really puts all the focus on them when you do dark looks like this!


----------



## kariii (Aug 2, 2009)

wowwwwwww!!! is all I can seriously type right now.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 2, 2009)

u never cease to amaze me! gorgeous as always. <3


----------



## glassy girl (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautifulll


----------



## Meisje (Aug 2, 2009)

Gorgeous, and really flattering to your coloring.


----------



## bonitachica82 (Aug 3, 2009)

I love it !


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 3, 2009)

i love the intensity of the eyes, its a great color on you


----------



## DioXina (Aug 3, 2009)

really cool, love it


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 3, 2009)

I love intense looks like these! You're gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow, awesome!


----------



## User67 (Aug 3, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Roni (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Smoked out blue (heavy)*

OMG...  I love this.  I wish I had more deeply set eyes so I could pull this off!  You are amazing!


----------



## Assiee (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you! a Big huge thankyou to everyone in here!!!!! 

It feels great to read al the good comments!
Thank you so much to put a smile on my face!!!


----------



## MamaLaura (Aug 4, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 4, 2009)

This is lovely.


----------



## gingin501 (Aug 4, 2009)

I love it!!!


----------



## bratface (Aug 4, 2009)

this is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Licota (Aug 4, 2009)

I love it! Watching your tutorial at youtube now.


----------



## whiplashes (Aug 4, 2009)

Bravo! *applauds* Love this!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 4, 2009)

Now _*that*_ is smokey!!!!!!


----------



## starbucksmocha (Aug 5, 2009)

So freakin' gorgeous!!! I LOVE how intense it is!!!


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_that is so gorgeous, i just said WOW out loud. love it!_

 
So did I!  WOW!  Just WOW!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Aug 5, 2009)

Fabulous!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 5, 2009)

So pretty! Love it!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 5, 2009)

Flawless.  I love the intensity of it.


----------



## singsing (Aug 6, 2009)

omg this is amazing!!!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 6, 2009)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Assiee (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you lovelies!


----------



## lovelydisarray (Sep 1, 2009)

this is friggin hott! i love it!


----------



## swedishlina (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow this really suits your eyes. Love this look, and your skin is just so beautiful.
Thank you very much for sharing this with us.
Dank u vel


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 2, 2009)

Holy crap!!!! I so wish i could pull that off... This is freakin awesome!!!!


----------



## Ginaaa (Sep 3, 2009)

love it!


----------



## User38 (Sep 3, 2009)

Gorgeous and innovative!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 3, 2009)

Amazing look, wow! You look flawless ^_^


----------



## justmimi (Sep 4, 2009)

WOw that's hot


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, this is great!


----------



## deedeedee (Sep 4, 2009)

omg, the blending is amazing!


----------



## Assiee (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you so much Honeys!
I've been away for long, I also have no time to do my make-up *sad face*.. besides just the regulair things like mascara and my every day make-up


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 6, 2009)

Deep, intense and gorgeous!!!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Dec 7, 2009)

I like the lips alot!


----------



## Deena (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, those eyes are mesmerizing!...


----------

